# Any Foreign Cosmetic Brands/Product that you like/love?



## AllTimeMakeup (Oct 16, 2015)

With "Foreign Brands" I mean something that may not be internationally known but well-known in a specific country. For example, I've been to the Philippines and Korea. There was a brand called "Etude House" which I think is a very well-known brand not only there but in Asia. I love the quality and would come back to those countries just to repurchase items I love from that brand. In addition to that, I have been traveling back and forth between here in the US and Brazil. Brazil has a lot of superb cosmetic brands. My favorite is Contem1g, gosh I think it would be like quality from MAC. They also have Le Lis Blanc Cosmetics which I adore but it is expensive there. Another one is Granado. I love this brand for being 5-free (parfum free, formaldehyde free… and I forgot the other three sorry…) How about you? Is there something you would like to share about your experience with Foreign Cosmetic Brands?


----------

